# Truma C3400 problems



## hymerexsisman (Aug 14, 2005)

Hi 
Could you help me please with the above heater, the problem I have is that water will not come out of the heater, not cold or hot,( the cold side of the motor home is fine ) I have checked the dump valve and that is working fine, if I switch it off water is dumped below the van, and when eventually I get it to stay down, but water will not flow thought the heater, is the problem that valve? can I take both pipes of it and connect them together, just for testing, I am going away to France on Thursday and cannot get anyone to look at it before then 
thanks 
wayne


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

you may have an air lock! Try running the pump after opening all the taps on the hot side
regards
Richard


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

mowbotman said:


> Hi
> Could you help me please with the above heater, the problem I have is that water will not come out of the heater, not cold or hot,( the cold side of the motor home is fine ) I have checked the dump valve and that is working fine, if I switch it off water is dumped below the van, and when eventually I get it to stay down, but water will not flow thought the heater, is the problem that valve? can I take both pipes of it and connect them together, just for testing, I am going away to France on Thursday and cannot get anyone to look at it before then
> thanks
> wayne


Hi Wayne,

Try first, what Richard has advised. It can take some time to clear the air lock. You should be able to hear the rush off air, as the boiler fills.
If the pump is removeable from the tank, you could pop it into a bucket of water, and operate the tap then, to see what the pump is actually doing. Is it actually pumping, or is the motor just running. If it is the latter, the pump impeller shaft has broken, ie, new pump.

I think that there is probably a small air vent in the top of the pump. Give it a shake whilst submerged to free any air. Once primed, it should pump well.

As well as the dump valve being closed, are the water pipe drain taps closed? (Small round white nylon valve taps)

Hope this helps.

Jock.


----------

